# Solid Stringer of Trout and Reds from the Pass



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings Fishermen,

We got on the trout and reds again today for pretty close to near limits and left them biting. The go to bait was Johnson Sprite Spoons in Gold with red bucktail. ..this lure is deadly pretty much year round in the bay and in the surf.

Tight lines,

San Luis Pass Kayak.
www.sanluispasskayak.com


----------

